# Companies pre-approved to hire foreign workers???



## peekoos (Jun 24, 2011)

I am currently in Canada (in Victoria, British Columbia) with my fiance as a visitor, but we are going to submit our paperwork for sponsorship after we get married. I know that I am unable to work at the moment, but I am trying to figure out a way to be able to before my PR gets processed.

I was reading online about the need of a LMO to hire foreign workers, and there was a section referring to companies who could get pre-approved to hire foreign workers. Does anyone know where I might find such companies?

Also, how does one go about getting a job offer from an employer in Canada while not holding a work permit? It seems like all of the scenarios in which you get a work permit all require a job offer from a Canadian employer. Is it okay to just apply for jobs??? I'm almost afraid to at this point, but I really would love to get a temporary work permit.

My occupation is dental assisting, and I am in the process of getting my credentials recognized here in Canada. Since my job is regulated as such, I would not be able to perform this particular job until that process is complete. However, I would be willing to do any other type of work possible (I've held many different types of jobs and am flexible). I just need some type of job to help out my fiance financially while he's supporting me (even if it's working at Starbucks or something like that!)

I need money!  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm assuming you and fiancé haven't lived together (common-law) for 12 months?
Finding an employer with a LMO will be extremely difficult if not impossible. I suggest you bring the wedding forward.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As Auld Yin is alluding too, if you HAVE lived together for more than 12 months, you don't need to be married to apply for sponsored PR. Alternately, you could get married in a simple civil ceremony now and have a "proper" party at a later date. The other thing that occurs to me is, and this may be a bit radical, but, there ferries that go from Victoria to Washington State (Seattle, etc...), could you not get a job working Stateside, maybe even staying there during the week, and returning to Victoria at the weekends? When the time comes to apply for your Canadian PR, apply in the US from outside of Canada, better (faster) processing times.


----------



## peekoos (Jun 24, 2011)

No, we haven't lived together for 12 months. We are planning to get married very, very soon and then have a "real" wedding ceremony later. We were going to technically apply from outside of Canada, as I still have a valid residence in the US (as I said before, I'm just visiting long term right now).

Since we already have our PR plan, I am really just wondering if it is possible to find work. Does anyone have any experience with employment agencies that hire foreign workers?

G-Mo, I have considered working in Washington, but I just fear that the cost of transportation (ferries, getting to/from work) and temporary lodging, etc will just eat everything that I make. I may have to resort to it, though.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have other qualifications besides dental assistant? College or university degree in something? Because, for unskilled labour, I don't think you can get a temporary work visa (except for seasonal labour like picking apples or something).


----------

